# Window Film



## Marshall_NB (Sep 12, 2008)

I want to get some film to put on my windows that would make it blurry so you couldn't see inside my garage. Does anybody know what this stuff is called so I can better search the internet? Unless you know how much it is and where I can get some also!
Would be greatly appreciated.


----------

